# My snoozing poos



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*My snoozing poos...... & Billy!!*

Here's ruby roo!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And Ralphy chops!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Turning the light on to take the pic disturbed him!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah Tracey, he looks very disturbed! 

Wonderful pics tho. Mine are sleeping like Ruby at the mo!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love her ears sticking out across the cushion! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Ralph 's grey legs 
Sweet snoozy poos.
Ruby 's curls are looking gorgeous.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They are just perfect at the moment regarding their coats.... The groomers due tomorrow  x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They make me sleepy just looking. How nice it would be to curl up beside them and snooze.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*It's a Dog's Life *


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look so cute Ralph looked pretty chilled


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> They look so cute Ralph looked pretty chilled


Ralph is really chilled. The minute you are awake in the morning g, Ruby's there wagging her bum and jumping on you.
Ralph doesn't move out of his bed until you go to him - then it's a big stretch & yawn before you get your Morning greeting from him!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! lovely sleepy poos!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

not a bit spoilt are they?! look so snug, Dudley is like Ralph in the mornings now.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And this morning I woke up to this......
Billy "spooning" ruby at the bottom of my bed!! 
(Billy woke at 6am wanting his breakfast - and I told him, no way- it was the middle of the night!! - so he went back to sleep until 8.15 )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope Billy has id tags... I could kidnap him


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I hope Billy has id tags... I could kidnap him


HAha - you'd soon be paying me a ransom to take him back after having a few of his "moments"!!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My Duncan gave me plenty of practice coping with 'moments' and he still hasn't completely grown out of his 
Compared to an 18 year old's moments, Billy's can't be that bad... 

How is your arm?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is so adorable.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another dog and boy photo to die for! Absolutely precious, both of them!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aren't they just so perfect when they are asleep?! dogs and children.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> My Duncan gave me plenty of practice coping with 'moments' and he still hasn't completely grown out of his
> Compared to an 18 year old's moments, Billy's can't be that bad...
> 
> How is your arm?


Haha - you've got to love them regardless!!
Thanks for asking, the arm is ok (ish)
It still hurts. (No sympathy please / self inflicted!) 
The cast is due off in 2 weeks - all being well, although I do try to do too much, like driving (short distance) host BBQ'ing, change rooms around because im bored and off work etc!!!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Aren't they just so perfect when they are asleep?! dogs and children.


Adorable.... When asleep! Xx


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I can lend you Peanut to do a catalogue.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Peanut said:


> I can lend you Peanut to do a catalogue.....


Ha he's made himself right at home on your crisp white bed sheets!  x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ralph's pic reminded me of this one of Jasper!







He's asleep with his fav toy, so no one pinches it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Ralph's pic reminded me of this one of Jasper!
> View attachment 68018
> 
> He's asleep with his fav toy, so no one pinches it!
> ...


I can't stop laughing.......


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh my god, that's a Kong squeaky octopus (that's how I call it)... her favourites toy. She has a the same in red and it is nearly legless these days....


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They are officially clones!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

